# Foods you will NEVER try.



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

Lets try not to judge, alright!

I will never try:

*Rabbit
Shark
Pork
Frog
Camel
Snail
Raw fish*

I find everything 'icky' on that list even though I haven't tried them out. (Sorry, I couldn't put it more eloquently.) It's a mental thing:doh:, with the exception of pork. (Religious reasons.)




What food(s) will you never try or never try _again_?
And why?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 19, 2009)

Marmite. never ever. Period. It stinks all to high heavens.

snake. that doesn't sound appealing.
roadkill....too back country for my liking, lol
caviar....too high class for my likings, lol.


----------



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Marmite. never ever. Period. It stinks all to high heavens.
> 
> snake. that doesn't sound appealing.
> roadkill....too back country for my liking, lol
> caviar....too high class for my likings, lol.



I've tried Marmite and I don't like it.

As for the rest of the list, right on. *high five*
The thought of eating fish eggs. *shudders*


----------



## Cors (Jan 19, 2009)

I've had everything on your list, besides camel. I'm mosty Chinese, and we eat it all! 

I won't ever try something like fried Mars bars though.


----------



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

Cors said:


> I've had everything on your list, besides camel. I'm mosty Chinese, and we eat it all!
> 
> I won't ever try something like fried Mars bars though.



I would so try fried Mars bars. Lol.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 19, 2009)

Hole said:


> I would so try fried Mars bars. Lol.



Oh yes....
Fried Oreos toooooo


----------



## Cors (Jan 19, 2009)

I love my Oreos dunked in milk, or crushed on ice cream. 

Aw, I sometimes wish I could, just to see what the hype is about! Sugar, even in small quantities makes me so giddy, and the smell of deep fried or excessively oily foods make me want to retch. Not a fan of caramel and peanuts either so its not a big loss I guess.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 19, 2009)

This thread's making me want Oreos.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 19, 2009)

I would never eat bugs, really dont like the idea of those juicy grubs or cripsy beetles some countries seem to love.

Wouldn't eat cat or dog, or monkey, or that cheese thats full of maggots... 

Will never eat any mouldy cheese again the smell makes me gag, let alone the taste. Tasted like... you know when something smells so bad you can taste it? Well Stiliton tasted like the smell of when we used to muck out the goat sheds.
Never eat marmite again, that is the devils snot, I am sure of it.
Never eating anything with black beans in, that chinese dish tastes like burnt rubber bands.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm one of those people who watches "Bizzare Foods" on the Food Network and sits there thinking, "Oh man! That looks SO GOOD!" so I dunno if I have anything for this thread...


----------



## Weeze (Jan 19, 2009)

..... What's Marmite?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm guessing it's like Bovril.


----------



## Cors (Jan 19, 2009)

Savoury yeast extract! I like it, but I looove Chicken Bovril.


----------



## katorade (Jan 19, 2009)

Hole said:


> Lets try not to judge, alright!
> 
> I will never try:
> 
> ...



Oh man, shark is super tasty! Do you like other dark oily fish like bluefish, tuna, or swordfish? I was a little freaked out by it at first, too, but now? Om nom nom!

I couldn't do bugs, either, nor can I do sashimi or smoked salmon (unless it's cooked). The texture gets me. As far as grossest thing you couldn't pay me to eat? Balut. *shudder*


----------



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

katorade said:


> Oh man, shark is super tasty! Do you like other dark oily fish like bluefish, tuna, or swordfish? I was a little freaked out by it at first, too, but now? Om nom nom!
> 
> I couldn't do bugs, either, nor can I do sashimi or smoked salmon (unless it's cooked). The texture gets me. As far as grossest thing you couldn't pay me to eat? Balut. *shudder*



I actually don't eat seafood. I hate it all. Haha. 
I was once begged to try fried squid and I did.. Eh.


----------



## katorade (Jan 19, 2009)

Hole said:


> I actually don't eat seafood. I hate it all. Haha.
> I was once begged to try fried squid and I did.. Eh.



Oh, man. I couldn't go without seafood! Crustaceans are the only food that get to steer clear of my "no food that can look at me, and therefore judge me" rule. Something about food that still resembles what it used to in its former glory just makes me feel...wrong.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 19, 2009)

Things I won't eat:

Bugs
Worms
Sea Slugs
Sea Cucumber
Jellyfish
Natto
Sea Urchin
Durian (If Andrew Zimmern can't eat it after 3 tries, I doubt I could)
Most Crustaceans
Most of the Secret Ingredients on Iron Chef Japan
Green Beans


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 19, 2009)

head cheese
boll weevil
great dane
poison oak
carrion
owl pate
eagle *except in burritos


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tripe. So.. gross.. [sounding/looking/smelling that is, since I've never actually eaten it!]


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Meat or fish in any way, shape of form.
Bananas - YUCK
Tapioca / rice pudding
Milk (ok it's a drink lol)
Cream
Sprouts
Liqourice
Oranges (but I love orange juice :blink: )
Swede
Donuts
Cake

Probably loads more... I'm very picky lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Cors said:


> Savoury yeast extract! I like it, but I looove Chicken Bovril.



Daaaayum I effin LOVE Marmite! :eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Meat or fish in any way, shape of form.
> Bananas - YUCK
> Tapioca / rice pudding
> Milk (ok it's a drink lol)
> ...



left that one off lol


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 20, 2009)

What is Salad Creme?


----------



## Neen (Jan 20, 2009)

Marmite (ewww)
Liver
Haggis
Testicles...(rocky mountain oysters? ew) 
raw fish
crickets/spiders/scorpions (in india, they eat these on skewers?!!!)


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 20, 2009)

I will never ever eat any kind of meat. I have nightmares about being force fed meat. That also includes insects/bugs.
For veggie food:
I wont try squash. I have an aversion to the texture of squash. (other than yellow and zucchini)
I'm pretty adventurous with food as long as the texture is good.
Never again will i eat collard greens. They ruined a salad i made and ruined me from those greens for life!

As for the people grossed out by marmite. I couldn't eat it straight up. (too salty) It makes a great vegetarian base for gravy. My mom always mixed marmite with a few cans of cream of mushroom soup and sauteed onions and it was what we used on our "meat"loaf and mashed potatoes. I made it once while at my in laws for Thanksgiving for my own serving of vegetarian gravy and the non-veggies ate it all up leaving me little since they liked it so much.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 20, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Tripe. So.. gross.. [sounding/looking/smelling that is, since I've never actually eaten it!]



OMFG my dad always gets that when I go to this Italian place with him. IT SMELLS AND LOOKS SO GROSS FSGIBIFSJBV


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> What is Salad Creme?



Sorry, I wrote that in the early hours of this morning lol. It's actually Salad Cream.. my bad 

And it's this crap... lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salad_cream


----------



## Von_Pudge (Jan 20, 2009)

I will neeeeever eeeeever eat a spotted dick...


----------



## Oirish (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, those are all on my list of favorites! Mmmmmmmm:eat2: 
Except for Camel. There is something of a Camel shortage in California, unless you're a smoker. If you like swordfish I recommend shark. Its delicious. Frog legs are amazing! Try rabbit in a stew or goulash sometime. Its REALLY good and you only have to see little bits of the meat. Escargot is great if you like shrimp scampi. Give one a try sometime, you might be surprised




Hole said:


> Lets try not to judge, alright!
> 
> I will never try:
> 
> ...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Von_Pudge said:


> I will neeeeever eeeeever eat a spotted dick...



With a name like that, who the hell would... I mean, seriously???!

It sounds like a sexually transmitted disease!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 20, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Meat or fish in any way, shape of form.
> Bananas - YUCK
> Tapioca / rice pudding
> Milk (ok it's a drink lol)
> ...



Good lord girlie, no wonder you're so tiny!! lol I'd love to see a list of what you DO eat! The marmite baffles me! lol


I LOVE sushi, but would never try the sea urchin ick (where's the puking smiley when you need it??)


----------



## Canonista (Jan 20, 2009)

Vegemite
Calimari
Human (even though we're all made of meat, it just seems wrong...)

Most sea food, especially if it doesn't look like a fish.

Insects


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmmm... for me it is just a few...

human: just wrong
insects: I would puke in my mouth
horsemeat
dog: can't eat your pets
cat: ditto
testicles of any kind


----------



## Hole (Jan 21, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Meat or fish in any way, shape of form.
> Bananas - YUCK
> Tapioca / rice pudding
> Milk (ok it's a drink lol)
> ...



I hate milk too. Also hate sprouts.

You lost me with salad cream. It's good with any veggie, sammiches, crackers. Yummers.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 21, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I wont try squash. I have an aversion to the texture of squash. (other than yellow and zucchini)



Could I persuade you to try a squash pie some day? It's a lot like pumpkin pie (since a pumpkin is a squash) only better (IMO). And in New England they make a pudding from butternut squash that is _excellent_.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 21, 2009)

Hehehe some of the things on these lists are my favorite foods! like haggis and sushi!

Hmm as for what I wont try... Bananas, I haven't been able to eat them since I was little, something about them makes me go all funny ><! hehe


----------



## Neen (Jan 21, 2009)

Tooz said:


> OMFG my dad always gets that when I go to this Italian place with him. IT SMELLS AND LOOKS SO GROSS FSGIBIFSJBV



LUIGI'S??! MMMMMM


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 21, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Could I persuade you to try a squash pie some day? It's a lot like pumpkin pie (since a pumpkin is a squash) only better (IMO). And in New England they make a pudding from butternut squash that is _excellent_.



I'm not sure if you could persuade me. I'm not one who likes pumpkin pie, or any custardy desert for that matter. But i do give everything a bite test. I did it with sushi, and never had it again. Cant get past the seaweed flavor. (i do like inari sushi though)


----------



## DJ_S (Jan 21, 2009)

Dairy, except eggs.

Wheat.... And it's in nearly every product!

yeast.

gluten.

peanuts.

cucumber. I like greens, Cucumber dose'nt like me.

liver.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 21, 2009)

Liver or any other weird innard meat. Yuck.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 21, 2009)

Chitlins. My family used to cook it as a kid, and is enough to make me run away it's juts EHHHHHHHHH lol

I've had balut too. It's not fun.  lol 

Most of the other stuff mentioned I've never tried, but I might be willing to, but the former? NO. I'd even try Haggis.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2009)

DJ_S said:


> Dairy, except eggs.
> 
> Wheat.... And it's in nearly every product!
> 
> ...



You've never had wheat? Why wouldn't you ever try it?


----------



## Esther (Jan 21, 2009)

Snails, I cannot stress this enough.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 21, 2009)

DJ_S said:


> Dairy, except eggs.
> 
> Wheat.... And it's in nearly every product!
> 
> ...



I find it odd that this list doesn't contain Corn.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 21, 2009)

Esther said:


> Snails, I cannot stress this enough.



I had fried escargot once. It was the S**** lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Good lord girlie, no wonder you're so tiny!! lol I'd love to see a list of what you DO eat! The marmite baffles me! lol
> 
> 
> I LOVE sushi, but would never try the sea urchin ick (where's the puking smiley when you need it??)



Haha.. Yeah, I'm a _very _*fussy* eater!

I like weird combinations of things too. I love cheese and nearly all veggies. I eat soya and nuts and stuff too 

Marmite is yummy.. I love it on brown toast with philidelphia soft cheese! :eat2:


----------



## Tooz (Jan 22, 2009)

Neen said:


> LUIGI'S??! MMMMMM



lol yes. Ugh just thinking of tripe at this moment....ughhh.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 22, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I LOVE sushi, but would never try the sea urchin ick (where's the puking smiley when you need it??)



I will try just about anything once. But, having tried sea urchin, I'm right there with you. Like gelatinous smoked camel snot. Seriously. Although, I haven't had it in a while... I should see if it still hate it.


----------



## ladle (Jan 22, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> I will try just about anything once. But, having tried sea urchin, I'm right there with you. Like gelatinous smoked camel snot. Seriously. Although, I haven't had it in a while... I should see if it still hate it.



When I lived in Japan I was swimming in the sea...a little Japanese kid swam up to me and asked me if I liked Sea Urchin, then went under water and surfaced with one and cracked it open with a knife he had and offered it to me then and there. I tried some and I can NEVER get that taste out of my brain now....it was kind of like eating liquid gelatinous salt. It had the saltiest taste I have ever had in my mouth and I was surrounded with Salt Water to quench my thirst. But agreed, it is a terrible food choice. Not to mention the Jellyfish I tried there too, had no taste, yet had the consistency of a really chewy rubber band.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 22, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Haha.. Yeah, I'm a _very _*fussy* eater!
> 
> I like weird combinations of things too. I love cheese and nearly all veggies. I eat soya and nuts and stuff too
> 
> Marmite is yummy.. I love it on brown toast with philidelphia soft cheese! :eat2:



You can have my veggies and I'll have your donuts...and we can share the cheese :happy:



sweet&fat said:


> I will try just about anything once. But, having tried sea urchin, I'm right there with you. Like gelatinous smoked camel snot. Seriously. Although, I haven't had it in a while... I should see if it still hate it.




It looks like barf. ick.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 22, 2009)

ladle said:


> When I lived in Japan I was swimming in the sea...a little Japanese kid swam up to me and asked me if I liked Sea Urchin, then went under water and surfaced with one and cracked it open with a knife he had and offered it to me then and there. I tried some and I can NEVER get that taste out of my brain now....it was kind of like eating liquid gelatinous salt. It had the saltiest taste I have ever had in my mouth and I was surrounded with Salt Water to quench my thirst. But agreed, it is a terrible food choice. Not to mention the Jellyfish I tried there too, had no taste, yet had the consistency of a really chewy rubber band.



Ok..you have convinced me to never try it lol. It's a cute story, though!


----------



## Red (Jan 22, 2009)

Sandwich Spread


_*shudder*_


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 22, 2009)

Red said:


> Sandwich Spread
> 
> 
> _*shudder*_



Wait, sandwich spread like.. ham salad!?!?


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 22, 2009)

pickled pigs feet 
jellied calves feet 
rabbit
vension
cow's tongue

I know meat is meat, but not growing up with the above items, I just can't push myself to taste them.


----------



## Red (Jan 22, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Wait, sandwich spread like.. ham salad!?!?



It's this stuff


View attachment 57666



It's so grim.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 22, 2009)

Red said:


> It's this stuff
> 
> 
> View attachment 57666
> ...



Grim is putting it mildly...horrific is more like it.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> You can have my veggies and I'll have your donuts...and we can share the cheese :happy:



Fair exchange! You have yourself a deal lol :bow:



Red said:


> It's this stuff
> 
> 
> View attachment 57666
> ...



Omg.. I HATE that stuff. It looks, tastes and smells like puke :blink:

yuck yuck yuck!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 22, 2009)

Red said:


> It's this stuff
> 
> 
> View attachment 57666
> ...



I'm not so sure I'd want to try anything that had "the tangy crunchy spread" on the label either...it just sounds weird.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Jan 22, 2009)

Tongue= I don't want to taste anything that could have tasted me! LOL!
No Insects/ Arachnids= I don't care if it's dipped in Chocolate. Chocolate can't save that.
Sushi= I just call it bait.
Corn= It never digests in your system properly. I'll only eat it if its popped or ground into cornmeal to use in recipes.
Shellfish= I don't care if I'm currently living in MD, I won't touch a crab no matter how good it smells w/ old Bay on it. Besides, shellfish are the cockroaches of the ocean. They're bottom feeders. Try dipping that in butter. YUCK!!
Okra= I know it's sometimes fried or used as a 'thickener' in gumbos & stews, but I won't eat a vegetable w/ a viscous-type ooze. Blech.

That's it for now.

Toodles.


----------



## altered states (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't know whether I'm proud or embarrassed that I think I'd try basically anything that won't knowingly make me ill - and with enough sake, you could probably feed me fugu, too, as long as my health insurance is paid up. I think I've had everything on just about everyone's list, except human being, dog, durian, camel, "swede," and testicles (knowingly; I've eaten my share of hot dogs). 

Everyone should try everything, at least once.


----------



## altered states (Jan 22, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I had fried escargot once. It was the S**** lol



Correct. People have to get over the phobia. Really, you barely taste the snail anyway - it's all about the butter and oil and garlic and mopping the stuff up with the bread after the snail is gone.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 22, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> I don't know whether I'm proud or embarrassed that I think I'd try basically anything that won't knowingly make me ill - and with enough sake, you could probably feed me fugu, too, as long as my health insurance is paid up. I think I've had everything on just about everyone's list, except human being, dog, durian, camel, "swede," and testicles (knowingly; I've eaten my share of hot dogs).
> 
> Everyone should try everything, at least once.



If offered dog or cat, I'd try it. A billion Chinese can't be wrong.

No rocky mountain oysters though. A few thousand drunken rednecks CAN be wrong.


----------



## Hole (Jan 22, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Correct. People have to get over the phobia. Really, you barely taste the snail anyway - it's all about the butter and oil and garlic and mopping the stuff up with the bread after the snail is gone.



Then a garlic,butter and oil sammich will do.


----------



## katorade (Jan 23, 2009)

You know, I used to hate sushi, I think I even posted here about it. Then I got ahold of cooked sushi and whoa, momma! I'm hooked. It's the texture of sashimi that gets me. Sushi with imitation crab or shrimp is more my speed, and there's so many different varieties, there's bound to be one that will suit everyone. My current favorite is an inside out shrimp roll with carrot and avocado that is rolled in crispy rice and drizzled with that sweet-ish brown barbecue sauce.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> Tongue= I don't want to taste anything that could have tasted me! LOL!




Hahah that made me giggle :happy:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 23, 2009)

Red said:


> It's this stuff
> 
> 
> View attachment 57666
> ...



I haven't tried it, but I wish they would say that in more ads. "It's incredibly grim!" :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Esther (Jan 23, 2009)

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> Okra= I know it's sometimes fried or used as a 'thickener' in gumbos & stews, but I won't eat a vegetable w/ a viscous-type ooze. Blech.



I hate Okra, it is the most vile vegetable. I won't even eat gumbos and soups thickened with it, because they take on that same viscous, slimy texture!! It's horrible.


----------



## Esther (Jan 23, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Correct. People have to get over the phobia. Really, you barely taste the snail anyway - it's all about the butter and oil and garlic and mopping the stuff up with the bread after the snail is gone.



Then I'd rather put the butter and garlic on something else!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 23, 2009)

Red said:


> It's this stuff
> 
> 
> View attachment 57666
> ...





kinkykitten said:


> Sorry, I wrote that in the early hours of this morning lol. It's actually Salad Cream.. my bad
> 
> And it's this crap... lol
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salad_cream




Heinz is based out of Pittsburgh where I'm from and I didn't know these two items existed!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 23, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Heinz is based out of Pittsburgh where I'm from and I didn't know these two items existed!



A lot of companies that go international have loads of products they only sell in certain countries.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 23, 2009)

Tooz said:


> A lot of companies that go international have loads of products they only sell in certain countries.



I realize that.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jan 23, 2009)

katorade said:


> You know, I used to hate sushi, I think I even posted here about it. Then I got ahold of cooked sushi and whoa, momma! I'm hooked. It's the texture of sashimi that gets me. Sushi with imitation crab or shrimp is more my speed, and there's so many different varieties, there's bound to be one that will suit everyone. My current favorite is an inside out shrimp roll with carrot and avocado that is rolled in crispy rice and drizzled with that sweet-ish brown barbecue sauce.



This is such a great post! I wish more people would believe me when I tell them, if they think they don't like sushi, then they just haven't had the RIGHT kind for themselves! I used to think I didn't like it until I discovered what I didn't like was the nori (the seaweed paper), so I get my rolls wrapped with soy paper. Once I figured that out, I was able to try more things and discover what tastes and textures I do enjoy, some raw fish, some cooked. Tempura rolls are great as are veggie rolls that don't have any fish at all. Also I didn't like miso soup the first time I had it, but now I love it and I'm developing a taste for tofu in small quantities  

Three cheers for sushi! 

g


----------



## katorade (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh man, if it's nori you hate, you've GOT to find the rolls wrapped in avocado! Foodgasm.


----------



## Esther (Jan 25, 2009)

Is it weird that I sometimes just eat salted nori strips? You can get it in little snack packets here and there, it's got a nice flavour by itself.


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 25, 2009)

WAY too many to list, most of them involving meat or some form of animal protein. As I age, I find myself increasingly squeamish where meat is concerned. (Having kidney disease seems to have exacerbated this for me.)

So is it's not chicken, turkey, beef or pork, forget it! it doesn't get past these jaws. Not saying I'm proud of this, and I'm not ashamed either-I'm just sayin'.......


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Jan 25, 2009)

FECKING LIVER.

Also, I have a strange phobia for all types of nuts, raisins, and seeds. I could never stand the taste, smell, or mouth-feel of any of them. (Much to my mom's dismay when I was little.)

That also goes for peanut butter and the like. (I was always fine with things cooked in peanut oil, though...)

Pork. I actually enjoy pepperoni, but besides that I want no part of the greasy stuff. I'm not too fond of beef, either, but I can tolerate it. (It's horrid for the environment and global food supply, though.)

Also, escargot, and several gourmet foods that are too obscure to matter here.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Heinz is based out of Pittsburgh where I'm from and I didn't know these two items existed!



They might trade under a different brand and product name where you are  Either way, you aint missing out on much in my opinion lol hehe


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2009)

The ever maligned haggis


----------



## alan_koenig (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm a bit OCD... i will never try:

-mustard
-mushrooms
-relish (i'll eat pickles though)
-oysters
-olives
-frogs
-snails


----------



## Cors (Jan 26, 2009)

Esther said:


> Is it weird that I sometimes just eat salted nori strips? You can get it in little snack packets here and there, it's got a nice flavour by itself.



We do that in Asia. ;D


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 26, 2009)

Deviled eggs.

:blink:


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll try just about anything once, but I agree with those who say dog, cat and horse...also, the Chinese have another delicacy I'd avoid at all costs: bear paw.

And to those of you who say you'd never eat caviar, all I can say is, more for me! heh..


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 27, 2009)

Rabbit, Squirell.. . Basically Anything You See On The side of the road all the time. [Minus Deer. I Loves me some Venison..especially in chili and jerky-style...M'mm.. ]


Snails, Frog, Just. Y-UCK! ...Ain't happenin. Too Disgusting, No matter how many bastards out there tell me it tastes like freaking chicken. 


Caviar, too, Just. Ugh. Stomach-Turning, Man.

SHEEP!.. Imitation Gyros For me, Please!

Cat, Dog, OKAY. Anything that isn't Tuna from a can, Pig, Deer, Chicken ,Turkey, Crab/Lobster, Or Cow. 

I Ain't Eatin. 

Oh.
Yes.
As Much as I Absolutely ADORE to the point of obsession/addiction; Cheese. 

NEVER will I EVER try Limburger.
Even if it DOES have the word "Burger" in it.
-Gag-


----------



## Hathor (Jan 27, 2009)

Jellied eel.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 27, 2009)

I will never eat:

!) Chocolate-covered raccoon thighs

@) Eye of newt

#) Toe of frog

$) Wool of bat

%) Bark Florentine

^) Kentucky Fried Puffin


----------



## Rowan (Jan 27, 2009)

Being a fan of anthony bourdain and andrew zimmern...just have to throw this one out there...

i will NEVER EVER EVER eat any kind of animal penis or testicles....no thank you


----------



## altered states (Jan 27, 2009)

Hole said:


> Then a garlic,butter and oil sammich will do.



Yeah, well, you get a little snail flavor in there, too... not exactly the same thing but I admit it's a good substitute.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 27, 2009)

On this day I solemnly swear to never intentionally consume the following foods:

1) termite 

2) Shlawaren* *sheep nostril

3) swill (OK, I know it's a drink, but I will not drink that stuff!)

4) testicles in general

5) human hand

6) quill

7) badger heads (the meat is too tough)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2009)

Cat,Dog,Horses...I know some cultures eat them , but never.

Mantis Shrimp...my favorite animals.

-Uriel


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> On this day I solemnly swear to never intentionally consume the following foods:
> 
> 1) termite
> 
> ...



Hey Santa, what about testicles in lieutenant?


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 28, 2009)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Hey Santa, what about testicles in lieutenant?



Depends on the lieutenant, I guess. Testicles in crispy lieutenant are supposed to be pretty good.

I will not eat testicles in lasagna or date nut bread.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jan 28, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> date nut bread.




This just makes me wonder if Hannibal Lector's single sister developed her own recipe for this delicacy after her date refused to pay for dinner and still expected her to put out. 

.


----------



## circeenoir (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't want to eat anything that still has eye balls attached to it. I absolutely hate onions, but other than that I will sample anything.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2009)

I will never eat:

Most fish
Bell peppers
Mushrooms
Beans (except green and refried)
Marmite
Most seafood
Squirrel
Roadkill
Snails
Frog
Escargot
Caviar
Cat
Dog
Limburger or Swiss Cheese
Human
Eyeballs or testicles, tongue, brain or any wierd part of the body of animals I do eat
I didn't realize this was a things you'll never eat thread but a foods you'll never eat thread so I edited this post.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 28, 2009)

boogers

I know they're not food but really I'd eat anything if it meant life or death. Anything but boogers. 

Things I don't like:

Lamb
Fresh Lima Beans
Menudo


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Fresh Lima Beans



Does this mean you'll eat rotten lima beans?


----------



## Sugar (Jan 28, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Does this mean you'll eat rotten lima beans?



Canned or dried and then cooked lima beans are pretty good....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Canned or dried and then cooked lima beans are pretty good....



No frozen?


----------



## Sugar (Jan 28, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> No frozen?



You sure are interested in my distaste for lima beans. Are you from a long line of lima farmers? I promise it's not personal. You grow any other veggie and I'll be on it like it's cake. 

No, not frozen. Dried and then cooked or canned only.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 28, 2009)

What about a lima bean that was flash frozen and THEN canned. You down with that, Sarah?


----------



## Sugar (Jan 28, 2009)

mossystate said:


> What about a lima bean that was flash frozen and THEN canned. You down with that, Sarah?





Only if they're dyed *BROWN*!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 28, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Only if they're dyed *BROWN*!




I give you...Lima beans from Chiapas. Will go great with your Mario Chi Music!


View attachment 57976


----------



## Sugar (Jan 28, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I give you...Lima beans from Chiapas. Will go great with your Mario Chi Music!
> 
> 
> View attachment 57976



:wubu: I love you and Chiapas lima beans! :wubu:


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 28, 2009)

Milky Ways(and almost any other candy bar)
Haggis
Eggs cooked sunny side up.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 28, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> Milky Ways(and almost any other candy bar)
> Haggis
> Eggs cooked sunny side up.



Am I the only one finding the irony in your distaste for chocolate bars?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 28, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> Milky Ways(and almost any other candy bar)



This is not acceptable. You must learn to like candy bars. I am not sure why I care if you do...or not...I just care. 

And...Sarah....yeah...*L*


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

Lucky said:


> You sure are interested in my distaste for lima beans. Are you from a long line of lima farmers? I promise it's not personal. You grow any other veggie and I'll be on it like it's cake.
> 
> No, not frozen. Dried and then cooked or canned only.



LOL. I hate lima beans, it's just that my roommate loves frozen lima beans that he cooks. I don't know why I'm so curious. I guess it's boredom.


----------



## JohnWylde (Jan 29, 2009)

Ooooooh Renee - You are sooo wrong lol.

You just have to try haggis - even if I have to slip it into Your dinner when You've had too many beers lol. All that goodness in a sheep's stomach - how could You resist.

And eggs sunny side up with a lovely runny yolk is definitely the only way to have them.

As for milky Way bars - they have a lighter centre so definitely no good for a fat girl 

I'm sure we can solve your problems with the correct training (and cooking)

John

:kiss2:





chocolate desire said:


> Milky Ways(and almost any other candy bar)
> Haggis
> Eggs cooked sunny side up.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 30, 2009)

I would never try pigs feet. I've seen it in the grocery store now and again in a glass jar and UGH! It turns my stomach every time.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 2, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> Milky Ways(and almost any other candy bar)
> Haggis
> Eggs cooked sunny side up.





Lucky said:


> Am I the only one finding the irony in your distaste for chocolate bars?





mossystate said:


> This is not acceptable. You must learn to like candy bars. I am not sure why I care if you do...or not...I just care.
> 
> And...Sarah....yeah...*L*




Renee is so cute, she does not have to eat anything she doesn't want to eat.

Don't listen to 'em, Renee. :wubu: :kiss2: And... I hear you on the haggis. :blink:


----------



## mossystate (Feb 2, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Renee is so cute, she does not have to eat anything she doesn't want to eat.



Of course not...no gun to her head...however...it is just WRONG to not like candy bars. Maybe, one day, I will be able to wrap my brain around this.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 3, 2009)

mossystate said:


> it is just WRONG to not like candy bars



I'm partial to Skor bars, myself. But no Cadbury's. Too sweet.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 3, 2009)

gefilte fish @[email protected]


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 5, 2009)

QueenB said:


> gefilte fish @[email protected]



yeah, that's something you have to be raised on to appreciate.  I can't imagine liking it otherwise!


----------



## addie17 (Feb 5, 2009)

Although I think of myself as a pretty adventurous eater... I love raw sushi, kangaroo, etc. etc. I CANNOT bring myself to eat scrapple or most other PA Dutch "specialty" foods. PUKE PUKE PUKE PUKE PUKE PUKE


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 7, 2009)

Omelets

I can never go near another omelet ever...

Makes me feel ill just thinking about it o.o!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 9, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Omelets
> 
> I can never go near another omelet ever...
> 
> Makes me feel ill just thinking about it o.o!



lol wow just lol


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 12, 2009)

the feet of any animal
meat of any organ
any raw meat of any kind--this includes fish
head cheese


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 12, 2009)

ok friends.. take it from this aussie.. DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES EAT VEGIMITE!!!! it is the most disgusting thing ive ever smelt or tasted.. YUK!!!

I cant do animal organs or tofu.. hate pasta and potato's

id never do that blow up fish that if u cut wrong u can die.. dont know what its called lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 14, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> ok friends.. take it from this aussie.. DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES EAT VEGIMITE!!!! it is the most disgusting thing ive ever smelt or tasted.. YUK!!!
> 
> I cant do animal organs or tofu.. hate pasta and potato's
> 
> id never do that blow up fish that if u cut wrong u can die.. dont know what its called lol



The old pufferfish. I agree with you. I know they go to school to learn how to cut it right, but that's too close of a risk for me.


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 24, 2009)

Cors said:


> Savoury yeast extract! I like it, but I looove Chicken Bovril.



eeewww.....


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 24, 2009)

chicken slurry
doberman tail
flounderturken
straight liver from the trough
loseluncheon
hamsterburgers
polyp


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 24, 2009)

spaniel ..


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 24, 2009)

Head Cheese
Lutefisk- Why would anyone want to eat fish that has had lye on it?
caviar
Chittlins- They smell bad enough, i can't imagine choking them down
Fried, soft boiled, or poached eggs- i will not and i repeat will not eat any kind of runny yolk.
Fat that is on a piece of meat , like the fat around prime rib, around a t-bone, etc.... just eww
any meat cooked less than medium well. If it moos, cackles or oinks when i cut into it, all bets are off


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

ok in light of another thread....BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnWylde (Feb 27, 2009)

But Cinnamitch - there's nothing nicer than a nice bright orange runny yolk - yummy.

And the fat around a steak done nice and crispy - great!

John W




cinnamitch said:


> Head Cheese
> Lutefisk- Why would anyone want to eat fish that has had lye on it?
> caviar
> Chittlins- They smell bad enough, i can't imagine choking them down
> ...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Head Cheese
> Lutefisk- Why would anyone want to eat fish that has had lye on it?
> caviar
> Chittlins- They smell bad enough, i can't imagine choking them down
> ...



The runny yolk is the BEST part of the egg!!!! I'll take your share


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 27, 2009)

runny yolk Not on my plate or any near mine(Hint mr Wylde for next time) lol


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> runny yolk Not on my plate or any near mine(Hint mr Wylde for next time) lol



ok then I will take yours too! I wanna be the girl with the most yolks, lol.


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 27, 2009)

real maple syrup - i like the sugar stuff!
american cheese- ok i tryd it as a kid and eeeww
sushi- nuff said
human flesh...well...never say never


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 1, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> runny yolk Not on my plate or any near mine(Hint mr Wylde for next time) lol



AMEN!! if any yolk gets on any other food im eating, then i wont eat that food either.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 1, 2009)

JohnWylde said:


> But Cinnamitch - there's nothing nicer than a nice bright orange runny yolk - yummy.
> 
> And the fat around a steak done nice and crispy - great!
> 
> John W



 gag, not for me


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 1, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> The runny yolk is the BEST part of the egg!!!! I'll take your share




_slides runny yolks over to BBSSBBW and then runs off to erase image of said runny yolks_


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 5, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Head Cheese
> Lutefisk- Why would anyone want to eat fish that has had lye on it?
> caviar
> Chittlins- They smell bad enough, i can't imagine choking them down
> ...



eeewww.....add head cheese to that! ooohh! and add gifilta fish!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Mar 6, 2009)

Rabbits
eels
any raw fish or seared fish that is not cooked through and through
testicles of any animal- I saw a short series called " the long way Round"- they were passing through Mongolia and they ate testicles because it was castration day for the herds.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 7, 2009)

Pumpkin pie . ick.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 7, 2009)

-Gefilte shakes (or any other seafood milkshake excepting shrimp)
-dross
-any food that's completely rotted (i.e. chickenrot, turkeyrot, troutrot etc.)
-spoiled or befouled grain
-Carrion
-any food with rubber gaskets or washers in it
-Super Stale pound cake


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 7, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> -Gefilte shakes (or any other seafood milkshake excepting shrimp)
> -dross
> -any food that's completely rotted (i.e. chickenrot, turkeyrot, troutrot etc.)
> -spoiled or befouled grain
> ...



Picky fella, aren't you?


----------



## Sugar (Mar 7, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> -Gefilte shakes (or any other seafood milkshake excepting shrimp)
> -dross
> -any food that's completely rotted (i.e. chickenrot, turkeyrot, troutrot etc.)
> -spoiled or befouled grain
> ...



Apparently you've never had high end super stale pound cake. The blue and green veins are a sign of quality. FTR!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 11, 2009)

Any organ meats....

Mantis Shrimp (I love them as pets, and I don't eat pets)
Oh, Cat or Dog... I don't care what country I am in, and who I offend, no chance.

Camel... see above, I love Camels.


-Uriel


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Mar 13, 2009)

stale cereal
salads at most fast food restaurants
moldy bread
dirt
metal
sand
exotic foriegn cheese that smells like feet


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 17, 2009)

Retching Mulligan Stew
Sun-dried Seafood Surprise
dust mites (most other mites too)
Stool Pigeon ('nuff said)
mock force-fed antibiotics chicken
mock crab (show some respect!)
Mildew Mountain Meatloaf


----------



## Suze (Mar 17, 2009)

fruit soups


----------



## Tina (Mar 17, 2009)

Cow's brains. My father used to love them and often I'd wake up to them on the kitchen counter, where he'd be getting ready to bread and fry them for breakfast.






How's about these, Santa?


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 17, 2009)

anyone/thing's brain
Cat
Dog
Sharkfin soup.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Mar 18, 2009)

I REFUSE TO EAT CROW!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 18, 2009)

Tina said:


> How's about these, Santa?



Actually I've heard geoduck's fairly good (pretty much like clam) so I wouldn't mind trying it.


----------



## Tina (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, maybe we all should have tried some a couple of years ago, eh?


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe, yeah. No hurry tho. :happy: 

View attachment geoducksnout.jpg


----------



## Tina (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, when you put it that way, I agree...

Nummy! Only, not.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 18, 2009)

Sushi.
Raw Fish.
Cooked fish.
Tuna.
Salmon.
Buttermilk.
Liverwurst.
Cow Tongue.
Undercooked steak(I like it shoe leather dry)

If it was in the water, you can keep it.

Brains and skin were a big part of my diet growin' up....so that doesn't bother me.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 18, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> dust mites (most other mites too)



Unfortunately I think we have ALL eaten our fair share of dust mites.


----------



## Hole (Mar 18, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Maybe, yeah. No hurry tho. :happy:



Ew. What is that? Looks like a diseased penis.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 20, 2009)

Quiche _a la_ construction worker 

Everything else, I'll try.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 23, 2009)

Hole said:


> Ew. What is that? Looks like a diseased penis.




Yes, I agree, which means I'll NEVER try it!


----------



## William (Mar 23, 2009)

hi 

I have never tasted these and have just seen them in the Goya Section of the Supermarket

Pickled Date Palms

They may be delicious, but they look like something out of the Aliens Movies

This photo does not do them justice, they look hideous, horrific, disgusting.............. 

http://www.latinmerchant.com/images/product/r%20(33).jpg


William


----------



## Esther (Mar 25, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Maybe, yeah. No hurry tho. :happy:



That is incredibly unappealing!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 25, 2009)

buckshot filled spleen...from any creature... including.....human


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 25, 2009)

Hole said:


> Ew. What is that? Looks like a diseased penis.



It's a _geoduck._


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 25, 2009)

William said:


> Pickled Date Palms



Good call, William. I refuse to try the pickled palms of my date (or anyone else's.)



Fascinita said:


> Quiche _a la_ construction worker



I won't try Carpenter's Baklava or Plumber's Chowder.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 25, 2009)

woodchuck
chimp or any other ape
stoner's stew
parrot
Stovetop Day-Old Omelette
dry, wood-like pizza made with real cotton


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Mar 25, 2009)

insects
cheese whiz
dogs
worms
magic mushrooms


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 25, 2009)

Insects in Cheese Whiz
Uncle Ben's Microwave Exploding Soups
Lady Nan's Steel Wool Lasagna
Doctor Clive's Scalding Hot British Soups
Stollinger's Weak-Ass Blended Teas
Heat 'em and Eat 'em Repulsive Bacon Strips


----------



## Suze (Mar 25, 2009)

i love mac n cheese, but this look absolutely repulsive. 

View attachment 6a00d8341c82c653ef00e550f9bc018833-800wi.jpg


View attachment IMG_2931.jpg


----------



## William (Mar 25, 2009)

Civet Coffee

Coffee Beans that have pasted through the digestive system of the catlike civet.

The beans are picked out of the civet poo and roasted and drank!!

For those who wish to buy some online!!

http://www.civetcoffee.net/


William


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok,... clams,mussels,sushi Ummm YUCK!!


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 26, 2009)

susieQ said:


> i love mac n cheese, but this look absolutely repulsive.



Looks like someone skinned some wotsits o.o


----------



## Suze (Mar 26, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Looks like someone skinned some wotsits o.o


i'm glad you agree.


----------



## phatkhat (Mar 28, 2009)

Baconnaise (http://www.baconnaise.com/)
Veal
Rocky Mountain Oysters


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2009)

Mrs. Paul's Stank-ass Razor Blade 'n Chowder Ravioli Cups :eat2:
Staples Entree's (made with real staples)
Rotted-from-the-inside Frozen Chicken
Stink-to-high-heaven Ranch Soup


----------



## William (Mar 30, 2009)

OK

I would never eat this by itself








but mix it in with some left over fried rice or Cajun rice and nuke it and it is great!!!

by itself we are talking barf time

William


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 31, 2009)

Suze said:


> i love mac n cheese, but this look absolutely repulsive.



It's so....YELLOW! :s


----------



## CaraCakes (Apr 7, 2009)

William said:


> OK
> 
> I would never eat this by itself
> 
> ...



that stuff is absolutely disgusting. i bought 3 cans of it thinking it would be good. it's worse then leftover kraft mac & cheese! i threw out all the cans after i took one bite of it. 

other stuff i'd never eat:
durian 
oysters
testicles of any kind
any fecal matter-type foods
blood sausage


----------



## Fascinita (May 18, 2009)

Used Cucumbers
Jerk Penguin
Severed Digits Surprise
Bette Midler Brand Coochie Coochie Pie
Pickled Tobacco Leaf


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 18, 2009)

Bong Water
Sperm that's been in my ass and then farted into my lover's mouth


----------



## QueenB (May 18, 2009)

Suze said:


> i love mac n cheese, but this look absolutely repulsive.



that looks so good right now. i'm starving ;_;


----------



## smithnwesson (May 18, 2009)

I'll eat almost anything, but this is completely out of the question. . .






 - Jim


----------



## Santaclear (May 18, 2009)

Penguin dick steamed in bong water
Mrs. Williams Raunch Pies
Lousy Sun-dried Salted Chicken Stools
Uncle Paul's Miserable Frozen Dinners


----------



## disaster117 (May 19, 2009)

Pookie said:


> Wouldn't eat cat or dog, or monkey, or that cheese thats full of maggots...



View attachment 63989


You mean this cheese? Yeah I second that...

Pretty much all of these: http://www.purpleslinky.com/Offbeat/Eight-of-the-Most-Disgusting-Food-Delicacies.104236

The ant caviar is an absolutely not.


----------



## steadydecline (Jun 23, 2009)

I've eaten a variety of strange faire in my day (I lived in Thailand for a while...), but my "never eating again" foods are a little...normal.

Ranch dressing (I've seen too many people put it on EVERYTHING, and it makes me sick).
Those butter cookies that come in a round tin during X-Mas (made me horribly sick once; can't eat them without thinking of it).
Cottage cheese (lol hay guise, this milks gone bad, lets put fruit in it lol).
Sweet tea (GOD THE SWEETNESS IS OVERPOWERING).
Haggus.
Anything that is used for love-makin'.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

sardines,.... liver and onions, soft shell crab
off the top of my head!


----------



## Teleute (Jun 23, 2009)

steadydecline said:


> Anything that is used for love-makin'.



Heh heh.... either your diet or your imagination must be awfully restricted based on this statement


----------



## steadydecline (Jun 23, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Heh heh.... either your diet or your imagination must be awfully restricted based on this statement



>.< Actually, I have had testicles before, and did not like.


----------



## Teleute (Jun 23, 2009)

OH! You meant any *body part *used for love-makin'. I was taking it as "any food that could be used during the act of love-makin" and I was having some amusingly graphic mental images.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> sardines,.... liver and onions, soft shell crab
> off the top of my head!



I'm with you on this, Barb....eating sardines, liver and onions or soft shell crab off the top of anyone's head sounds pretty yucky. :eat2:


----------



## steadydecline (Jun 23, 2009)

Teleute said:


> OH! You meant any *body part *used for love-makin'. I was taking it as "any food that could be used during the act of love-makin" and I was having some amusingly graphic mental images.



xD Haha! I think I'd be living off air and cardboard. But even then...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I'm with you on this, Barb....eating sardines, liver and onions or soft shell crab off the top of anyone's head sounds pretty yucky. :eat2:



hehehe smartass


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hehehe smartass



 I will eat green bean casserole off the top of Fascinita's head.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 23, 2009)

I will not eat pot roast off the top of Sting's or Phil Collins' head.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I will not eat pot roast off the top of Sting's or Phil Collins' head.



BUT will you eat cake off my ass? angel food cake??


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> BUT will you eat cake off my ass? angel food cake??



Not if I have anything to say about it! 

However, I will be happy to invite you over for a bowl of ramen noodles, Barb. Vodka for dessert, if you're buying. Everybody needs to keep their clothes on, though. I know... no fun. :bow:


----------



## Canonista (Jun 23, 2009)

steadydecline said:


> >.< Actually, I have had testicles before, and did not like.



Rocky Mountain Oysters?

Yeah... They're not for me either...


----------



## deepreflection (Jun 23, 2009)

Things I can do without...

larvae
most bugs
penis (inspired by Bizarre Foods, I'm not being foul)
raw squid/octopus/jellyfish
balut (nearly formed duck egg, cooked very briefly)
central nervous system tissues (brain et. al)
those super crazy hot sauces well over 200k Scoville units)

things I want to try:
various blood sausage (need more courage)
the comb of a chicken

odd things I've tried:
chicken feet
ants
pork skins
the latino version of fried bacon with the skin on, forget the name
fish eye
tripe (last 3, excluding first 2 beef stomachs, and pork)
super crazy hot sauces.. see limit above

Everything i've tried was reasonable, some of it was tasty. i bow to Andrew Zimern's abilities and I know I'll never ever approach that level of "culinary" curiosity.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Not if I have anything to say about it!
> 
> However, I will be happy to invite you over for a bowl of ramen noodles, Barb. Vodka for dessert, if you're buying. Everybody needs to keep their clothes on, though. I know... no fun. :bow:



hahaha Deal!! sounds fantastic!! I would be happy to buy!!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> .....sardines.....


Barb - 

What? 

You've never heard of redneck surf 'n turf?

(A can of sardines + a can of Vienna sausages.)

 - Jim


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 24, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahaha Deal!! sounds fantastic!!



Thanks for understanding, Barb, you've been a great hostess! 

Tomorrow for dinner: veal scallopini off the top of Al Pacino's head. :eat2:


----------



## sarahreign (Jun 24, 2009)

Hole said:


> Lets try not to judge, alright!
> 
> I will never try:
> 
> ...




I will not eat any sort of Bugs,Reptiles(some),Amphibians(NONE),Anything you find on the "Weird Food" on tha one show on Discovery Channel...anyother Dairy except FRESH Skim Milk,American Cheese,Mounster Cheese,Mozzerella,Certain Ice Creams.... But this is what I HAVE eaten: Goose,Duck,Rabbit,Venison(Deer),Alligator,Buffalo,Ostrich,Sushi,Shark,Beef,Pork,Chicken,Chicken Gizzards,Turkey Necks,Oxtail,Squid,Chittlins(pig intestines),Pig Feet,Blood&Tounge(kinda like Head Cheese cold cuts)Gallaretta(Polish&German food-like meats that are like Jellied(kinda like how jello mixed with fruit looks)....thats like the weirdest stuff ive eaten...i like it!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 24, 2009)

sarahreign said:


> I will not eat any sort of Bugs,Reptiles(some),Amphibians(NONE),Anything you find on the "Weird Food" on tha one show on Discovery Channel...anyother Dairy except FRESH Skim Milk,American Cheese,Mounster Cheese,Mozzerella,Certain Ice Creams.... But this is what I HAVE eaten: Goose,Duck,Rabbit,Venison(Deer),Alligator,Buffalo,Ostrich,Sushi,Shark,Beef,Pork,Chicken,Chicken Gizzards,Turkey Necks,Oxtail,Squid,Chittlins(pig intestines),Pig Feet,Blood&Tounge(kinda like Head Cheese cold cuts)Gallaretta(Polish&German food-like meats that are like Jellied(kinda like how jello mixed with fruit looks)....thats like the weirdest stuff ive eaten...i like it!



Remind me never to french kiss you.


----------



## Deven (Jun 25, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> Pretty much all of these: http://www.purpleslinky.com/Offbeat/Eight-of-the-Most-Disgusting-Food-Delicacies.104236



I second that. I read the link and almost lost my supper...


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 27, 2009)

haggis, head cheese, any animal feet or brains


----------



## Melian (Jun 29, 2009)

Durian fruit.

Goddamn...my husband loves the disgusting things, but I will not touch them. We have a deal: no durian in the house.

If you've never had this fruit, they are SO pungent, and they smell/taste like a corpse rotting in the sun (or how I assume a rotting corpse would taste).


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

headcheese, fried candy-bars


----------



## debz-aka (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay: I'm one of those out here that will never eat anything with cilantro in it! Good crap that stuff is vile! Other things that won't be hitting my grill:
Intestine - tried it and God it is horrible!
Liver - Read comment by intestine
any organ used to filter out crap from a body
feet - animal, fowl or mammal
long pork
scary "priced to sell" meats and grocery stores!
Bugs!

I've tried a lot of different food, but I think eating should be a pleasurable experience, not something you just survive!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 30, 2009)

debz-aka said:


> Okay: I'm one of those out here that will never eat anything with cilantro in it! Good crap that stuff is vile! Other things that won't be hitting my grill:
> Intestine - tried it and God it is horrible!
> Liver - Read comment by intestine
> any organ used to filter out crap from a body
> ...




omg how can you NOT like cilantro, its like heaven in my mouth?


----------



## Tooz (Jun 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> fried candy-bars



You are SO missing out!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 1, 2009)

the Lunch special at Lazy Tom's AKA: "The Road Kill of the Day Surprise" which is located at exit 307 B.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 1, 2009)

Sandwiches at any convience store
Sandwiches at the Grocery stores that are already made up and in a big cooler and marked : SPECIAL.


----------



## katorade (Jul 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> omg how can you NOT like cilantro, its like heaven in my mouth?



Some people have an enzyme in their saliva that reacts with something in the cilantro to make it taste incredibly bad. Some people say it makes it taste like soap or a mouthful of nickels, others say it tastes like rotting produce.

I also believe that the people that actually ENJOY durian have the same weird enzyme thing going on.


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 2, 2009)

katorade said:


> Some people have an enzyme in their saliva that reacts with something in the cilantro to make it taste incredibly bad. Some people say it makes it taste like soap or a mouthful of nickels, others say it tastes like rotting produce.
> 
> I also believe that the people that actually ENJOY durian have the same weird enzyme thing going on.



Thanks for this! Cilantro taste to me like a used dish sponge, soapy and old. I can taste that stuff about one part per million. What is Durian?

Other things I will not eat:

Seafood brunches - read *Kitchen Confidential* for explanation.


----------



## katorade (Jul 2, 2009)

Durian is a fruit popular in Southeast Asia. It's about the size of a football and covered in spikes. Most people say it's not the taste that's the problem, it's the smell. The edible part of the fruit has a custardy texture and is reportedly sweet and mild tasting, but the odor is so bad that it's banned in many hotels and airplanes flying from those countries. It has been described as a cross between hot garbage, garlic, and sweat socks, if you can imagine that. I had the chance to take a whiff of even just the husk, and it was potent enough to stink up the entire produce area of Jungle Jim's, a 6 _acre _grocery store. No small feat. It's one of the only foods I've seen Andrew Zimmern not even manage to swallow. He spit it out almost immediately, and that guy eats eeeeverything.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 2, 2009)

katorade said:


> It has been described as a cross between hot garbage, garlic, and sweat socks, if you can imagine that.



Hot garbage?


----------



## katorade (Jul 2, 2009)

Think "Staten Island in August".


----------



## Cors (Jul 2, 2009)

Awww I love durians, Melian! I agree, it really is the smell that throws people off. Have you tried durian ice cream or puffs?  

Many Asians don't like them either. Massive fine for carrying them in most air-conditioned places (everywhere really, damn the sweltering heat) or on public transport.


----------



## panhype (Jul 2, 2009)

Burgers. Steaks. Sardines. Capers. Bottled dressings


----------



## jamie (Jul 2, 2009)

beets, goats, bunny, bugs


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 2, 2009)

I will not try bacon, eggs, pig feet, chitterlings or hog maws.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 5, 2009)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I will not try *bacon*, eggs, pig feet, chitterlings or hog maws.



No bacon? *NO BACON*? Holy shit, man!







But I'm with ya on the chitterlings. I smelled those fucking things cooking once . . . (No thanks, we are before we left. )

- Jim


----------



## Melian (Jul 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> Awww I love durians, Melian! I agree, it really is the smell that throws people off. Have you tried durian ice cream or puffs?
> 
> Many Asians don't like them either. Massive fine for carrying them in most air-conditioned places (everywhere really, damn the sweltering heat) or on public transport.



I have tried the ice cream (as part of a durian shake) once. It was not nearly as bad as the smell of the fruit, probably because it was so dilute and mixed with other ingredients, but I still gagged a little.

And that's interesting about the mouth enzyme that causes people to enjoy durians. I'd assume that the related gene variant appears in the highest frequency in places where durians actually grow, so that's what makes my husband's love of the disgusting things so odd - he's from Poland


----------



## Melian (Jul 5, 2009)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I will not try bacon, eggs, pig feet, chitterlings or hog maws.



I hate pig products, in general, but how have you managed to live your life without eating eggs?? They are used in so many recipes!


----------



## MLadyJ (Jul 15, 2009)

Cow Brains (saw a fried cow brain sandwich on tv)..and NEVER..EVER...EVER


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 15, 2009)

Melian said:


> I have tried the ice cream (as part of a durian shake) once. It was not nearly as bad as the smell of the fruit, probably because it was so dilute and mixed with other ingredients, but I still gagged a little.



The taste of durian is not too bad THE FIRST TIME. But it is a rather gassy fruit, so you taste it again ... and again ... and again ...


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 15, 2009)

I second the *Durian Fruit*. (Saw Andrew Zimmern try several times to eat it on Bizarre Foods - if THAT guy can't eat it, I'm not even gonna try!!)

*Headcheese.* This is a throwback to my childhood. Every visit to my grandmother's house in the northwoods of the U.P. of Michigan, she would make a HUGE pan of this nasty, jiggly, jelly-looking, meaty, fatty stuff. My dad would scoop it up and eat it on toast. To this day, any sort of congealed meat broth or anything similar makes me gag just looking at it. 

*Pickled Pigs Feet & Buttermilk*. My ex used to eat this as a "treat" and forced a piece of the meat between my lips when I was pregnant. The result was NOT pretty. 

*Cornbread IN Milk*. My ex's mother (they were old-school southern folk) used to make cornbread from scratch - and it was BLAND and DRY! She used to drop a big cube of it into a glass of milk and eat it with a spoon. I come from the north, where cornbread has sugar in it, and sometimes, real corn! Her cornbread would suck 90% of the moisture right out of your body at the first bite. (Thus, the reason for the milk...)


----------



## Isa (Jul 17, 2009)

suebeehoney said:


> *Cornbread IN Milk*. My ex's mother (they were old-school southern folk) used to make cornbread from scratch - and it was BLAND and DRY! She used to drop a big cube of it into a glass of milk and eat it with a spoon. I come from the north, where cornbread has sugar in it, and sometimes, real corn! Her cornbread would suck 90% of the moisture right out of your body at the first bite. (Thus, the reason for the milk...)



I remember my mother and aunt doing this when I was a child only they used buttermilk in a bowl.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 17, 2009)

"It's time to say good night to the folks, Gracie."


----------



## mossystate (Jul 23, 2009)

Canned mer.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 24, 2009)

Dingleberries.


----------



## Esther (Jul 24, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Dingleberries.




I actually lol'd at this one.


----------



## Chef (Jul 24, 2009)

I will try everything. At least once. Except tripe.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 24, 2009)

Mold cones
Dust
Used bandages or wound dressing
Most hamster or gerbil


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 24, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Dingleberries.



I know a couple of people who would probably sample this, providing you gave it a French name (_framboises du merde?_) and told them it was expensive.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 24, 2009)

Most gerbils?!?! LoL 


many years ago i worked in a deli and i couldn't stand to touch, never mind even think of ingesting, head cheese.  

while i do eat meat...i generally stay away from any of the organs/pieces/parts...


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 24, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Mold cones
> Dust
> Used bandages or wound dressing
> Most hamster or gerbil


yeah, guinea pigs are meatier. mmm cuy.


----------



## Esther (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I know a couple of people who would probably sample this, providing you gave it a French name (_framboises du merde?_) and told them it was expensive.



omg, haha. I lol'd at this as well.

I will not eat octopus. I am just childish and I don't like the way it looks/smells/feels.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 29, 2009)

City pigeon
Cabin Fever steaks
Dust Bunnies, most lint-based foods
wool


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 29, 2009)

Mrs. Oleander's Stinky Vittles
Creamed Weasel
Cinammon Nuts-n-Bolts Crunch
Rodent Krumble
Jimmy Dean's Porcelain Pizza Pies


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 29, 2009)

those slices of paper in between slices of cheese to keep them fresh
Cereal cartons, most other packaging too
tin foil


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 30, 2009)

Anything that involves it watching me, as I put it into my mouth.

Like fish with eyes in....yech!


----------



## katorade (Oct 31, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Anything that involves it watching me, as I put it into my mouth.
> 
> Like fish with eyes in....yech!



It's not the watching, it's the _judging_.

How 'bout summa dis?












Mmmm, nothin' says lovin' like fungally-diseased corn! They even call it corn "smut". *gag*


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 1, 2009)

katorade said:


> It's not the watching, it's the _judging_.
> 
> How 'bout summa dis?
> 
> ...



That stuff on the plate, I am sure I see an eye watching me Truly gross!


----------



## deepreflection (Nov 1, 2009)

katorade said:


> It's not the watching, it's the _judging_.



What's a fella to do when his girl is far across the land? Why, surf the web with her on the phone and try to "hang out" as it were. Now what's this doing in the Foods you will NEVER try thread, you might wonder? Well not every thing on the web is a good idea.

Full on repulsive blog post with food that judges you:
http://ideasinfood.typepad.com/ideas_in_food/2007/10/a-head-in-the-k.html

Just a pic but without the maximum gross out factor of the blog article:
http://ideasinfood.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/10/09/pigsheadpruneapple.jpg

There's full-skin belly, ear, and they dressed it up with prunes in that last shot. No thank you, no sir.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 1, 2009)

deepreflection said:


> What's a fella to do when his girl is far across the land? Why, surf the web with her on the phone and try to "hang out" as it were. Now what's this doing in the Foods you will NEVER try thread, you might wonder? Well not every thing on the web is a good idea.
> 
> Full on repulsive blog post with food that judges you:
> http://ideasinfood.typepad.com/ideas_in_food/2007/10/a-head-in-the-k.html
> ...



You know...a pig roast is probably the best meal I've ever had. Then again the eyes were shut on our pig...


----------



## katorade (Nov 1, 2009)

Sugar said:


> You know...a pig roast is probably the best meal I've ever had. Then again the eyes were shut on our pig...



I love me some roast pig, but that thing was just a hideous gelatinous mess. Crispy pork skin and melt-in-your-mouth meat, delicious! Funky gelatinous pig ear and prune roll, scaaaaary.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Nov 1, 2009)

katorade said:


> It's not the watching, it's the _judging_.
> 
> How 'bout summa dis?
> 
> ...



Kator-
Just had to post this link in reply to this. It's a guy who eats the inedible and describes it in hilarious, horrifying detail. Your item is on his list, and it's one of my favorite descriptions.

http://www.thesneeze.com/mt-archives/cat_steve_dont_eat_it.php


----------



## katorade (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh, I know, that's where I first got it. I've had many a laugh at that page. I literally thought the prison wine post was going to be his last...ever. Ugh, it had a dirty sock in it!

Another one, and probably one of my favorite websites to ever grace the internet...

http://www.candyboots.com/wwcards.html

The commentary with each card is enough to make me pee my pants.

"These are the saddest diet beverages ever. The one on the right is skim milk and orange pulp. The one on the left is made with water, sherry extract, and two beef bouillon cubes.
No, really.
Well, there's also celery in it. Oh, and SELF-LOATHING."


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 4, 2009)

Our family had a structure bordering on mythological. My father had an identical twin. 
My Aunt used to scare me. She got a degree in engineering back in eastern europe, although she eventually went into the family business. My Mom, in contrast, was more of a home-maker and the traditional stay-at-home mother as you'd see in classic situation comedies of the 1950s & 60s. So I was raised on eastern european ethnic cooking that contained lots of garlic and onion and spice, meats, potatoes and cabbage.

Every now and then there would be an event that required us to go over to my Aunt's for dinner. At Christmas at least she'd try to make it something recognizable. But sometimes i swear we had NO IDEA what she was cooking. The things that grew (on trees? from the ground?) were sometimes hairy, sometimes leafy or fungal. (hm i suspect my uncle thought she was a fun gal but that's another story) The things in the pot that gave off a whiff of animal odour were what scared me the worst. And wouldn't you know it, my mom wanted me to eat some to be a good guest, to not be rude. So there you are, eating you don't know WHAT, to avoid hurting someone's feelings.

To this day anything organ-internal from an animal reminds me of my aunt and her moustachioed kiss.


----------



## katorade (Nov 4, 2009)

GTAFA said:


> My *father* had an *identical* twin. _*My Aunt*_.....
> ...and her moustachioed kiss.




Oh my!:blush:


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 4, 2009)

HA... it struck me how apt this tale is for Halloween. But it's true.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 6, 2009)

You never know what you won't try until it's all that's in front of you. I live in South Korea, and get my lunch at school. I'm too lazy to make my own, and I want to fit in more with the school, and bringing my own lunch would seem like I'm hating on their culture. Before SK, I would never consider something with tentacles. Now, it's still not a favorite, but it beats being hungry another four hours. Some other things have been true delights, actually. Fish instestines? Bring 'em on, as long as they are in soup. Sea cucumber? I'll need plenty of hot sauce, but I'm game! Still won't eat the penis fish. Sorry man, but I got standards. I only eat peni (plural of penis, of course) I know.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 6, 2009)

While it shames me to say it, dog is really good, like soft beef, almost. Again, thanks South Korea! I can't tout the yumminess of raw fish enough! It's awesome with soy suace and wasabi! Just try tuna, or if you want cooked, but still raw texture, go with smoked salmon. You won't be disappointed, especially with tomatoes and cream cheese nearby!


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 6, 2009)

TearInYourHand said:


> Hmmm... for me it is just a few...
> 
> horsemeat


 
Ok, I tried this in Japan, and don't hate! It's good! Raw or cooked. Cooked, it's like a fattier beef with a touch of gaminess. And the raw was marinated in smething, still don't know what, but it worked with the rice, wasabi and soy sauce.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 6, 2009)

katorade said:


> Oh man, if it's nori you hate, you've GOT to find the rolls wrapped in avocado! Foodgasm.


 
Or cucumber!! The crunchiness with the softness of the fish is intoxictating!! Even my sis like the cucmber rolled sashimi!


----------



## toni (Nov 6, 2009)

tripe *yuck*


----------



## FredtheFA (Dec 2, 2009)

I will try just about anything. I saw tripe on here more than a few times I love tripe, but back on topic the only thing that I can think of are balut(sp?) and maybe anything made of mostly blood, but the blood stuff I hear is absolutly delicious. I won't eat balut because of the whole duck fetus in the egg deal, but I do hear it is a powerful afrodisac.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 2, 2009)

FredtheFA said:


> I will try just about anything. I saw tripe on here more than a few times I love tripe, but back on topic the only thing that I can think of are balut(sp?) and maybe anything made of mostly blood, but the blood stuff I hear is absolutly delicious. I won't eat balut because of the whole duck fetus in the egg deal, but I do hear it is a powerful afrodisac.



So, my curiosity got the better of me and I googled balut. OMG that is disgusting, and I can happily put it on my list of NEVER eating that! Those poor baby duckies


----------



## Morgs1984 (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh god I just googled that as well. No thanks!


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 2, 2009)

................


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2009)

If a native is avoiding it, I won't eat it.

That being said, I *did* eat the fried grasshoppers that one time...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 7, 2009)

I refuse to eat something I found listed on HBO, it's called pornucopia.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 7, 2009)

balut (Phillipines street food-fermented and/or boiled half grown baby duck still in the shell) soooo gross <gag>


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> balut (Phillipines street food-fermented and/or boiled half grown baby duck still in the shell) soooo gross <gag>



I'll give that a shot.

I won't eat improperly cleaned small intestines, though, and that includes certain types of snake. Thanks to Andrew Zimmern, I know if it smells like poop, it's got poop in it.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 7, 2009)

I didnt even realize that FredtheFA had already said Balut.... hahaha... it is tres blehhh. Guess I am not the only one who thinks so


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2009)

I've had durian, too. It's wild.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 7, 2009)

fatlane said:


> I've had durian, too. It's wild.



isn't that also called Bread Fruit?... My Dad said it tastes like it smells and that it smells like stinky feet mixed with vomit mixed with rot!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2009)

Breadfruit is different. Durian smells like the way you describe, but with a strong onion note. Anthony Bourdain described the smell as "Eating a bowl of onions and fernch kissing your dead grandmother." Pretty disgusting.

But I love the flavor.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 11, 2009)

Anything bullet-riddled.
Any frozen foods by Grim Reaper. Also Russian Roulette Chicken.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2009)

Sea squirt. I don't think I need that sort of thing on my palate.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 16, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Anything bullet-riddled.
> Any frozen foods by Grim Reaper. Also Russian Roulette Chicken.



Anything with scabies, lice, or shingles.
Canned goods made by Yeasty Pete. Also Englebert Humperdink's Special Sauce.


----------



## katorade (Dec 16, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Also Englebert Humperdink's Special Sauce.




I heard it was really just thousand island dressing.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 16, 2009)

katorade said:


> I heard it was really just thousand island dressing.



Well, I'm not eating that, either.


----------



## Merc Mike (Dec 17, 2009)

Yea, any animal reproductive organ I pretty much can't or wont eat...and Im a human garbage disposal. I'll try anything atleast once.

From Missouri, Been to Oklahoma, Kentucky, West Virginia, Tennesse, Florida, Texas, and alot of southern states in general, then all the way to Colorado also Illinois.. I've had Armadillo COOKED in it's shell which wasn't bad but probably not the tastiest thing you all might want to add that to your list, Possum (Never eat again, too stringy for my likes), erm...other "Critters" I usually stay way from due to diseases etc from wild animals.

My main ish is seafood. Not a big fan of some of the tastes, I have to be in a MOOD for seafood, like Shrimp, Lobster, Crab, Eat it all day, but some fishes just have this...weird taste to me. Love Sushi, but some things just taste funky, I'm a land animal type person Beef, Chicken, Pork.

AS far as Non-Meats go, Theres not a Veggie I wont eat. I love any green. Nom. 

I guess it matters on the dish, how it's prepared, and what you put in it. Like Pineapple I do not put on my pizza...just doesn't taste right unless it's one of those desert pizzas that don't have tomato sauce.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

I won't eat anything that's massively expensive unless someone buys it for me.


----------



## aussieamazonwoman (Dec 18, 2009)

Hmmm I really really cannot go offal in any form - brains, liver, kidney, tripe etc.. has always made me feel really really ill just even thinking about eating it.

On the plus side, some of the stranger things I LOVE include
Raw fish - sushi etc...
Vegemite (it's genetic being an Australian) but NOT marmite
Blue cheese
Balmain bugs (they are a type of crustacean native to Australia - a bit like small lobster)


----------



## phatkhat (Jan 3, 2010)

Santaclear said:


> head cheese
> boll weevil
> great dane
> poison oak
> ...



Eagle is actually quite good in curries.

As for me, I'd have to say Squirrel Melts. Check em out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RlK0Xd4c2c


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 7, 2010)

"Hufu"

I, Personally, Would NEVER eat "Hufu"

Number one, it's Tofu Crap, and Number Two, Said Tofu Crap Never Tastes like the real stuff, so why bother trying the horrific knock-off? [I would never try the real thing, mind you. I'm just saying.]


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 7, 2010)

You really should try it, it's great!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2010)

It's also out of business.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 8, 2010)

Whoops, My Bad. 

I Suppose I'm a teensy bit guilty of having the "Read something once and never check it out again" habit.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 9, 2010)

butt juice
also:
hair pie
bearded clam
beaver
vagina dentata
fish taco
spam purse


oh this is the foods you'll never try thread, I thought this is the foods you'll never eat thread. Hmmm.:doh:


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Where the hell do you grocery shop? 




Famouslastwords said:


> butt juice
> also:
> hair pie
> bearded clam
> ...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 9, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Where the hell do you grocery shop?



www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums


----------



## andyk (Jan 12, 2010)

Polenta. Even the cookery show hosts admit it doesn't taste of anything. So why bother?


----------



## katorade (Jan 12, 2010)

andyk said:


> Polenta. Even the cookery show hosts admit it doesn't taste of anything. So why bother?



What? Polenta is fantastic. That's like saying mashed potatoes don't taste like anything because they weren't made with milk, butter, salt, or seasonings. Cook polenta in a veggie or chicken broth, add some grated cheese and some seasonings and you have a one-way ticket to tasty town.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 12, 2010)

Polenta itself doesnt have much flavor for a reason. In Romania it is considered peasant food. People that could not afford bread made polenta .It isn't meant to stand on its own, it is the "bread" of the meal. Put in in a bowl and pour some bean soup over it, or eat with a bit of butter and milk, and yummy. My kids were raised on that, they rarely ate bread for anything other than sandwiches.




andyk said:


> Polenta. Even the cookery show hosts admit it doesn't taste of anything. So why bother?


----------

